# More problems for Uber



## MEATIE

Analysis: U.S. Labor Secretary's next move on gig workers likely to include company probes - experts


U.S. Labor Secretary Marty Walsh's move this week to block a rule making it easier to classify gig workers as independent contractors is just a first step in what is likely to be a long battle over how to delineate the rights of America's growing gig army.




www.reuters.com


----------

